# Gigantea



## Monthud (Jun 11, 2011)

I was looking on the internet to see who was selling Scololpendra Giagantea in the states and Tarantulaspider.com is getting them very soon and he is located in florida just posting this if any one is interesting in this cool giant centipede


----------



## JC (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes Todd has them. 

Anyone going to seriously try to breed these? We should get a breeding circle establish so that we can actually get this species to STAY in the hobby. I don't think I can get a breeding group this time around but I can start building a contact list.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 11, 2011)

I absolutely would but I can't get myself to spend the $, and even if I bought 3 I might end up with 3 males  I think people should cooperate with each other.  For people wanting to breed, I think a plan to contact each other before each one purchases would be a good idea with the intent to work out a breeding plan in case the other needs help with needing the opp sex pede.


----------



## redrumpslump (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea I would love to have a couple but for the price I just can't afford it. Hopefully we can some breeding groups going.

Matt


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 11, 2011)

i plan on ordering one, i am aiming at the black morph, but will settle for the white legged if need be...


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 12, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I absolutely would but I can't get myself to spend the $, and even if I bought 3 I might end up with 3 males  I think people should cooperate with each other.  For people wanting to breed, I think a plan to contact each other before each one purchases would be a good idea with the intent to work out a breeding plan in case the other needs help with needing the opp sex pede.


yeah, i agreed with you there.  i am willing to drop some money on three pedes, but i don't want my unsexed pedes to turn out all males.


----------



## stingray (Jun 12, 2011)

I already have mine reserved a while back. :drool:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 12, 2011)

Does he actually have them in his possession? Or is he just taking money right now?


----------



## chyguy (Jun 12, 2011)

i reserved mine back in april i will be getting 2 white leg morphs .
cheyenne


----------



## EMWhite (Jun 13, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Does he actually have them in his possession? Or is he just taking money right now?


Reservation. According to his site, not due in until August/September etc. I tried that once, and for a number of reasons it didn't work out. Personally, given the unpredictability of the import business, (there are *no* guarantees) I wouldn't "reserve" anything again. 

However, this is not to say he will not have better luck this time around. He's (Todd) been trying for a long while now, hopefully it goes better this time around. 

If they ever enter the country, that's when I'd consider dropping the money on one. 


-Evan


----------



## stingray (Jun 14, 2011)

I reserved mine back in april as well. I am hoping to get one of each. I will say the man is trying his hardest to give alot people there dream pedes and I wish him luck in doing so...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 14, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I absolutely would but I can't get myself to spend the $, and even if I bought 3 I might end up with 3 males  I think people should cooperate with each other.  For people wanting to breed, I think a plan to contact each other before each one purchases would be a good idea with the intent to work out a breeding plan in case the other needs help with needing the opp sex pede.


I really dig this idea, but for all the 'pedes in the hobby.  When more folks start sexing theirs, it would be great to compare inventories and get some beasties matched up.  I have 75% of mine sexed and would really like to work with others instead of trying to buy multiples of each species, hoping against hope that I get a pair.


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 14, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> I really dig this idea, but for all the 'pedes in the hobby.  When more folks start sexing theirs, it would be great to compare inventories and get some beasties matched up.  I have 75% of mine sexed and would really like to work with others instead of trying to buy multiples of each species, hoping against hope that I get a pair.


Look at my list and see if there is anything that you like to do breeding loans on EXCEPT for the vietnamese centipedes.  they are not worth shipping since their current value is almost equivalent to shipping and then there is the risk too.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 14, 2011)

^Looks like you and I have the same problem...too many females.  

If your male is of size and you ever want to have a go at the Vietnamese, you're welcome to give it a shot.  I have 2 ladies.

Also have 2 E. trigonopodus & 2 S. alternans "Haiti" that are unsexed adults...will have to get on that.


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 14, 2011)

I paired my vietnamese up today.  the female picked up the spermatophore with her sex organ and then i later saw her chewing on it? so i'll have to pair them again.  

are your E. trigonopodus blue rings? or yellow legs?  all 5 of mine are only at 1.5" and the S. alternans are only 2"




zonbonzovi said:


> ^Looks like you and I have the same problem...too many females.
> 
> If your male is of size and you ever want to have a go at the Vietnamese, you're welcome to give it a shot.  I have 2 ladies.
> 
> Also have 2 E. trigonopodus & 2 S. alternans "Haiti" that are unsexed adults...will have to get on that.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 14, 2011)

KyuZo said:


> I paired my vietnamese up today.  the female picked up the spermatophore with her sex organ and then i later saw her chewing on it? so i'll have to pair them again.
> 
> are your E. trigonopodus blue rings? or yellow legs?  all 5 of mine are only at 1.5" and the S. alternans are only 2"


Good luck with pairing.  One each on the trigonopodus.  Oh well...


----------



## Comatose (Jun 15, 2011)

I imagine yellow/white/orange leg will eventually reappear in the hobby, their range is wide enough that it's almost inevitable. Back in the day I bought them wholesale for as low as five bucks each.

The black morph is another story. I had what I think was the last one in captivity in the US in 2001/2, and they were never all that common. I can also say I do not believe they are in Trinidad anymore, though I could be wrong. I traveled there in January 2010 with a buddy with the express purpose of finding and importing them. We looked day and night for 10 days, looked on the mainland, surrounding islands (including Centipede island) as well as Tobago. Nothing. 

If anyone can get them, Todd can. My experience just tells me black morph is scarce. If they do come in however, I promise I'll be the first to blow a months pay on it


----------



## ftorres (Jun 16, 2011)

Hope fully they do come in this time.
He has been trying for a few years now, I am not optimistic.

Anyways, if they make it here and there is one or two (or more) available then I can buy. NO way I am pre ordering.

francisco


----------



## Draiman (Sep 11, 2011)

Just wondering, did these pre-ordered gigantea ever materalise or is it the same old story of people pre-ordering and getting nothing from that guy again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EMWhite (Sep 12, 2011)

Draiman said:


> Just wondering, did these pre-ordered gigantea ever materalise or is it the same old story of people pre-ordering and getting nothing from that guy again?


I didn't reserve any, (this time around, but did some, I don't know, 2 years ago?), but it's still the same story. They are not in the country, and money has already changed hands. I am hopeful for everyone who has deposited money on them, but as *many* people (including myself) have alluded to, them not arriving for whatever reason would simply be the continuation of a long line of "I will get this for you, in the meantime give me your money." Then, months later, "Oh I could not get it, store credit." 

As many of us have also said, if they land, I can't imagine the people here (and elsewhere, probably) will not grab them up within days. However, until they are on US soil, my money stays with me. 


-Evan


----------



## coldvaper (Sep 12, 2011)

Well the pre-order is supposed to come up in October, November. Hopefully it comes through since I ordered a White leg morph. That would suck big time if it didn't go through.

I think he will pull it off just have to be patient is all. He has done so in the past.


----------



## stingray (Sep 12, 2011)

I got a reservation to and I am still hoping he pulls this off.


----------



## stingray (Sep 13, 2011)

He certainly has a much better chance getting them imported than I would ever have. At least for me its not a big loss. Dont get me wrong I do not like to lose money. But I look at it this way....its no different putting down a deposit in hopes that he wins than me going to the casino boat and putting down a bet in hopes that I win.


----------

